# theyakshed.com



## Barrabundy

theyakshed.com


----------



## kayakone

Good onya Leftie, and the rest of the AKFF moderator/admin team. I have been off with another skin cancer, and am just back, but the boys have this totally sorted. At these prices, buy two, just in case you lose one.

Thanks to all those who ordered early, and supported the idea. Special thanks to Mal Gray from Sunstate Hobie, who made this possible, and _your_ forum who also contributed costs. I was happy to help get this going.

Getcha bragmat order in now!


----------



## paffoh

Got an image online somewhere for prosperity sake?


----------



## KwakaZX10R

Order placed. Thanks once again for arranging these mats lads......greatly appreciated! Working on the "brag" part however, may take me some time!


----------



## Ado

Thanks for the electronic copy. I can print out another half scale vesion.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> Thanks for the electronic copy. I can print out another half scale vesion.


Thief! May you never catch a snapper! :lol: :lol:


----------



## millonario

I'd remove that image if i were you leftieant. Punchanello will print one at home scaled down so he can cheat at fishing. He must hang out with Ado.


----------



## robsea

Funds transfer accomplished. Great design draft! Thanks to the team who put this offer together. Hope to use it in May's online comp.

cheers


----------



## bruus

Just picked mine up in store also. Very happy and a fantastic price. Great work to everyone involved.


----------



## millonario

I haven't received an email yet. Should I be worried? Is it a racial thing?


----------



## Barrabundy

If I used a big brag mat to measure a small brag mat, would the measurements match up?


----------



## millonario

thanks leftie. monies transferred!


----------



## Barrabundy

No sense going fishing this weekend if I'm not going to have a brag mat for that big one, no one's going to believe me otherwise.


----------



## malhal

How are these going I am ready to fork out the cash and get fishing.

Cheers Mal


----------



## spork

Mine just arrived, and it's great quality.
Unfortunately it may be a while before I have to unroll it, as there is a 39cm measure printed on the back, or the outside, when it is rolled up, which will suffice for most of my fish.


----------



## Aza

Got mine today too. Thanks and well done guys, they look great!
Now the hard part, catching something to brag about!!


----------



## Junglefisher

Sigh.


----------



## BigPete68

Got mine this morning. Will do nicely. Should get some Cod slime on it tomorrow


----------



## millonario

Mine came today. Cheers lads!


----------



## Barrabundy

Would have been nice to have my 140cm mat in case I need it tomorrow, oh well, never mind.


----------



## unkeyherb

Got my truth mat today. Very impressed, congrats to all who were involved.

Now just need to catch a fish. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy

leftieant said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would have been nice to have my 140cm mat in case I need it tomorrow, oh well, never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> We had to stitch 2 together for you to cater for the fish you usually catch...
Click to expand...

I'm more concerned with WayneD, probably won't catch that big one tomorrow now that's there's no mat to measure it on....well that will be my excuse (shhhh!)


----------



## mattbris10

Thanks guys, just got mine. They look like a good bit of gear and mean I can toss the stupid ruler I currently use in the bin.


----------



## lightly

Good quality mats got mine today a lot better then i thought it be, very happy.


----------



## stussman

Got my 2. 1 for me, 1 for dad. Bring on the fish. Thanks for the great deal.


----------



## kracker

thanks guys for the bragmats they look gd they will look evan better when i can put a fish on them the big one especialy  well done


----------



## bildad

Received My Brag Mat Friday.
UNREAL!!!! Very High Quality!!!
Well worth the $25
THanx Guys.


----------



## RacingDan

Guys

Thanks very much for the 2 mats. I echo the other comments - they're great quality.

I've gifted one of them to my father in law who yak fishes in Illinois in the US so he can spread the AKFF and sunstate brands!

Rgds
Dan


----------



## Barrabundy

Woohoo! Never bothered with a brag mat before and this one is great, thanks for putting it together.


----------



## anselmo

Mine arrived last night - very very nice

Kudos and mucho gracias to all concerned


----------



## scorpio

Bought mine from Sunstate last week. Now I have to work out what it is used for.


----------



## Thegaff

Mine still hasnt arrived, I hope mine is just running late.


----------



## Nativeman

Picked mine up at Sunhobie when I bought some new yaks...Hopefully I can lay a MC over it tomorrow down on the border.

It will look even better then.


----------



## kayakone

Mine is great. Now to catch a big fish.

Many thanks to Mal, and the moderators.


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> Mine is full of fish slime and yours Trev?


Got this one just before the mat arrived. I'm hoping to get a few more. Heck, one or two a week, I'm an expert! (Jimbo can't catch 'em :lol: )



How's dat for slime? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado

salticrak said:


> oh the Beauty!


The fish ain't great either.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the Beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> The fish ain't great either.
Click to expand...

Me or the catfish? Or both Paully?

Have you tried one Adrian? :lol: Is this based on experience, or .... Look, I'll mail you one, I've got a few spare.



salticrak said:


> i wonder if he bungees his donga?


Nup. Last time I checked it was all good.


----------



## haynsie

Got mine, thanks guys.

What's the insect/fly at 68cm about? Bullshit detector?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## kayakone

Blooded mine today. Yeeha!


----------



## Barrabundy

Is it gentle sponge with warm soapy water? Wash after use? Warm iron? Do not dry clean?

Suppose I should concentrate on getting it dirty first.


----------



## kayakone

Barrabundy said:


> Is it gentle sponge with warm soapy water? Wash after use? Warm iron? Do not dry clean?
> 
> Suppose I should concentrate on getting it dirty first.


Got mine dirty today. Yeehaaa! My guess is "Gentle sponge with warm soapy water. "


----------



## Barrabundy

Maybe there should be a caution label on it.

Slippery when wet.
Take care when handling fish.
Wash hands thoroughly after use.
Flammable.
Not to be used in any other manner.
Not suitable for infants (AKFF newborns excluded)


----------



## kayakone

Barrabundy said:


> Maybe there should be a caution label on it.
> 
> Slippery when wet.
> Take care when handling fish.
> Wash hands thoroughly after use.
> Flammable.
> Not to be used in any other manner.
> Not suitable for infants (AKFF newborns excluded)


 :lol:


----------



## Deefa

I received mine yesterday - awesome.

Except I must have miscommunicated my wish for a victorian-scaled version, as I had hoped that when I put my tape measure along side it would show 70cm.


----------



## Thegaff

I got mine yesterday as well, im pretty amped with it.

Cheers guys.


----------



## WayneD

I even got one. Even though I don't really need it, but I am supporting AKFF


----------



## SLB

leftieant said:


> Erm, no - currently in transit so I haven't actually seen them.
> 
> But the proof looks a little something like this:


just wondering if you guys will ever do a 2 meter mat?


----------



## Ado

SLB said:


> just wondering if you guys will ever do a 2 meter mat?


Are you getting married?

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61353


----------



## Trumpet1

Just got in with an order prior to the deadline. Are there any left?


----------



## Trumpet1

deleted


----------



## SLB

Ado said:


> SLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering if you guys will ever do a 2 meter mat?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting married?
> 
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61353
Click to expand...

actually on trial now till end of the year haha, guess i'll have to get the 140 then and stitch another one onto it


----------



## Trumpet1

deleted


----------

